# MTB-Fahrtechnikseminar im Norden bei Funsports Zeven



## Funsports_Z (15. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

der ein oder andre kennt uns ja vielleicht schon aus unserem Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180190

aber ich hab mir ma gedacht, da das Thema ja vielleicht auch von Ã¼berregionalem Interesse ist, mach ich dafÃ¼r ma nen xtra Thread auf.

Worum geht's? Wir sind darauf angesprochen worden ob, und wÃ¼rden gerne in Zeven auf unserer MTB- Bunkerstrecke so ein Seminar ausrichten/mitanbieten.

NÃ¤heres zur Strecke wo das stattfinden soll, gibt es erstmal hier:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg


Die Ausschreibung im Detail:

*"Fahrtechnikseminar vom Team Power Flower in Zusammenarbeit mit Konrad Lange und Funsports Zeven e.V.*​ 
Termin: 29. Mai 2010, genaue Anfangszeiten legen wir fest, wenn wir wissen wie viele Kurse wir
machen.​ 
Je nach Teilnehmer/innen Zahl, besteht die MÃ¶glichkeit ein Ladies only Seminar zu machen, oder
Ladies + AnfÃ¤nger und ein Fortgeschrittenenseminar.
Das kÃ¶nnen wir aber kurzfristig, je nachdem wie viele Interessenten sich fÃ¼r welches entscheiden,
auch noch vorort entscheiden.​ 
Pro Kurs: 6 â 12 Teilnehmer/innen

Es unterrichten grundsÃ¤tzlich zwei sehr erfahrenen Trainerinnen, dadurch kÃ¶nnen wir individuell auf die Teilnehmer/innen eingehen, sodass niemand Ã¼ber- oder unterfordert wird.​ 
Kursdauer: 4 Std., das heiÃt, wir kÃ¶nnen an einem Tag 2 Kurse durchfÃ¼hren.​ 
Kursinhalte:​ 
AnfÃ¤nger: Grundposition auf dem Bike, Kurventechnik, Bremsen, Balance, richtiges Schalten, kleine Hindernisse Ã¼berwinden​ 
Fortgeschrittene: Kurzes Wiederholen der Inhalte des AnfÃ¤ngerkurses, um uns ein Bild Ã¼ber euer FahrkÃ¶nnen zu verschaffen. Dann Grundlagen: Linienwahl, Manuel, Ãberwinden von Hindernissen im GelÃ¤nde ​ 
Ziel der Kurse: Biken mit mehr FahrspaÃ, mehr Kontrolle und Erweiterung des individuellen FahrkÃ¶nnens.​ 
Fotos von einem Fahrtechnikseminar, das wir letztes Jahr in Belgien geben haben kÃ¶nnt ihr euch unter: ​

​​http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110042&id=19670280347 oder​ 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110045&id=19670280347​ 
Preis pro Kurs/Teilnehmer/in: 60,ââ¬

Die Abwicklung mit Anmeldung und Bezahlung Ã¼bernimmt Konrad Lange​ 
*Diplom Sportwissenschaftler*​*Konrad Lange*
_leistungsdiagnostik.de_
diagnostik *|* beratung *|* training
im Sport des dritten Jahrtausends
Richtweg 4 *|* 27412 Kirchtimke
fon +49 (0)4289.40 06 22
fax +49 (0)4289.40 06 23
mob +49 (0)176.96 22 52 66
web: www.leistungsdiagnostik.de
E-Mail: [email protected]

Anmeldeschluss ist Sonntag, der 25.4.

AusrÃ¼stung: FunktionstÃ¼chtiges Bike, Helm,auÃerdem:​AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger: Handschuhe, Knieschoner und Flatpedals.

Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend AusrÃ¼stung habt, teilt uns dieses mÃ¶glichst vorher mit, dann kÃ¶nnen wir euch Knieschoner und Flatpedals kostenlos ausleihen."​ 
weitere Fragen, Ideen oder Anregungen gerne an:​ 
​​​​Sonja Granzow​Team Power Flower / KONA
[email protected]
www.power-flower.de​www.pink-star.de

oder​ 
Jan ​MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
 
[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de ​


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. April 2010)

.n pa Bilder die mir das TEAM POWER FLOWER zur Verfügung gestellt hat von ihren letzten Seminaren:





















damit ihr euch schonma ne Vorstellung davon machen könnt und das Ganze dann auf unserem technisch durchaus anspruchsvollen Bunkertrail!

Wir freun uns schon drauf und auf euch!

Gruß

Jan ​MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]

http://www.funsports-zeven.de ​​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (26. April 2010)

Wir haben entschieden die Anmeldefrist bis einschl. *02.05.10* zu  verlängern! Also nur Mut! Die eigene Fahrtechnik zu verbessern, und sei es nur  um danach ein wenig Kondition auf Tour oder im Trail zu sparen;-), kann nie  schaden!

Unsere Vorbereitungen dafür schreiten auch voran:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7087814&postcount=241

Gruß

Jan ​MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]

http://www.funsports-zeven.de ​​


----------

